# How do I join my mitered countertop



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you own a router? That's the tool you need---a straight cutting bit will do the job of routing the slots needed for the counter top toggles----

I'd also suggest that you buy a 1/8"or 1/4" slot cutter and rip slots into both sides of the miter and add a spline.

A spline is a thin strip of wood that goes into the slot and helps align the two sides and adds strength to the glue joint.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

You can get the hardware for these at the big box stores. They are usually located where the Formica counters are. Another option is, if you don't have a router, to use a rail bolt that is used to attach handrails parts with. If your counter top is less than 1-1/4 thick these could be a little tricky to use but it can be done, and all you need it a drill.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That would be simpler than my suggestion----


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> That would be simpler than my suggestion----


 In a pinch, you could use draw bolts and bore the pattern with a drill and a little chisel work. Not as pretty as a router with a pattern cutting bit but it is very easy to do. And the joint is much more forgiving than the tighter tolerances of a handrail bolt.


----------



## jkeuning (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, that was an adventure.

I started with biscuits along the length of the joint. Dry fit it, and things seemed ok. My plan was to use pocket screws to draw the joint tight. I applied the glue and fit the pieces together. I sunk two screws in the short end and that drew the edge together. Then the world fell apart. The screws would not draw the rest of the joint. There were a number of problems, which I will not go into here. OK, I will. 1. The screws were not grabbing the end grain with enough traction. 2. Maybe the were not long enough, but I had an inch. 3. Maybe they were not large enough, they were number 8s. 4. I think I had too many biscuits in there and while they were lined up well, I think the glue and everything just made it impossible. 5. I did not have access to the sorts of huge clamps necessary to pull it all together.

So I ripped it all apart and cleaned up the glue, pulled the biscuits out as I was able.

Then got in the car.

Store number one had the miter bolts but did not have a pattern router bit.

Store number two had the pattern router bit.

Go home, make a pattern, route the opening for the miter bolt. OK, this is going to work. Problem was that the bit sucked and I knew that it was not going to survive all this oak.

Out comes the skill saw. I ripped a slice along the length of the miter on each board. Then a ripped slices perpendicular across the miter where my bolts would go. On one side I free-hand routed a slot large enough for the rectangular washer. On the other side I routed an area big enough for my wrench to fit.

Glue. Bolts. Disco.

It is drying right now. The bottom side looks like a bomb went off but the joint is tight and will hopefully set up fine.

If you look closely and the scars and dried glue, you can make out a word:

A M A T E U R


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

jkeuning said:


> If you look closely and the scars and dried glue, you can make out a word:
> 
> A M A T E U R


Now, whenever you think of this experience, insert "proud" in front of that; "P R O U D A M A T E U R". Even the pro's make mistakes, but the good ones know where they are tolerable, and how to make them "disappear". Thank you for sharing, and keep up the good work!


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Now, whenever you think of this experience, insert "proud" in front of that; "P R O U D A M A T E U R". Even the pro's make mistakes, but the good ones know where they are tolerable, and how to make them "disappear". Thank you for sharing, and keep up the good work!


Agreed, you had the guts to try it! Good for you:thumbsup:


----------

